# God eaters and World enders, Titan Project.



## ZARDRA (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi everybody,:grin:

This will be the place were you can catch up with how my Titan building project is going.
I said that i wanted to build 12 Titans, well as you guessed its a mad idea, so i have decided to build 2 for now, one being a chaos Abominatus and the other an Imperial Imperator, i'm still trying to pin down some more info but at presant progress due to a lack of background info on titans.
What i want to create are to Titans which have some real history to the game but that can be used in the Apocalypse games. i have already began designing the basic skeliton for both Titans and plan to make them as detailed as possible ( so this project wont be done in 5 minites ) and with a variaty of different materials, were posible i'll use copper pipe, lead, ( for gun barrels and detailing ) and plastic, bolsa wood and modeling clay for upper body, fortress builing of the titans. I'm hoping that once i have completed the designs it should take sround a month or just over that per titan to build, of course i'll be putting pics on here as i go to keep everybody up to date.
If there is anybody with any tips or information on the to titans that i want to build PLEASE leave a message here for me.
I'll get the designs up here ASAP. speak to you soon:mrgreen:


Hi every one,

ok, i've started the designs for the titans and will have some pics up here in the next few days, maybe even today! but untill then to give you an idea of what insperation i'm taking, i've uploaded a pic that has given me some ideas of what i want to acheave with the styles and finished effects on the titans.
there is another image i've been using and thats the one at the very top of the page with both horus and the emporer, i couldnt up load it due to its file size :-( 
let me no what you think.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

sounds like a pretty daunting task, 12 titans? are you mad? lol
Why dont you do all the titans as one army, titan force! lol


----------



## SledgeHammer (Oct 19, 2008)

why 12 titans?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I think the Bonelord Titan if done as name suggests could look very-very nice! Regardless of what you choose 12 is madness cant wait!

Best of luck!

-side note- why not just build 12 skeletons assembly line style and then as they become more specific then begin picking which ones to do before others

Chaosftw


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey thought I mentioned I'd give ya a hand building one of the 12, so there'll be 4 if I join in (what would Dusty do with a Titan? muhahaha)

Dusty


----------



## ZARDRA (Nov 12, 2008)

I was going to build a force of 12 titans after the greek titans but because of space ( and the fact that my misses would kill me ) how ever i decided that for the time being i would build just the 2 as mentioned above, once i have done those i will decide on which force to focus on, chaos or the empirium.
both wood be realy cool to do although i tend to lean towards chaos. but again if anybody knows if it is true that the golden throne is in fact a titan as i've heard rumered, then i wood even like to build a small model of this! from what i've heard the golden throne is a titan of some hugh class, said to be 4x the size of an emporer class titan, so building a small model wood be the only option unless i can win the lottery and buy a wairhouse! and yes in case you have not quit figured it out i AM nuts, but at least when they are all complete it will make one hell of a battle force in the apocalypse games! 
thanks for the feed back and i'll be updating this page afew time a week.


----------



## ZARDRA (Nov 12, 2008)

o.k 
i'm well behind with this project so far, money and the scale i did was all wrong:ireful2: so i've had to start again. fingers crossed i'll have the designs up hear for you all to view soon.:santa:


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

cool i cant wait to see what comes out


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

pictures man, pictures!!!!!


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Should be interesting to see what you come up with.


----------



## ZARDRA (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi every one 
sorry but i've had to put this on hold as there have been some major peoblems at home, however once it's all sorted out i'll be back to work on this. asap!


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

your mad. brilliant, but completely insane. cant wait to see some pics


----------



## ZARDRA (Nov 12, 2008)

:good:OK at long last and after several months of personal mayhem i'm finaly going to get this this under way, the original plan for 12 titans as every one has said is insane although i might still do them, i now have the templates for the titans and will start customising them as i go along, i'm going to go with chaos starting with the bone lord and see how things go with that, i'll start posting some pics of whats happening as i get started so wish me luck! and it's nice to be back on here.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

get pics and progress up soon or we'll close or move this. Read the rules in the sticky.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

the name is banelord not bone lord :grin:


----------

